# Help: Painting the Aquarium Background



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

I want to paint my aquarium background glass. I was wondering:

1) What paint will give the best results (brand name and type of paint)? I hear that oil-based paint is the best 

2) Do you use spray paint or roller/brush?

3) Is it normal to also paint the bottom of the tank?

Thanks!


----------



## damianrosario2000 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pimp my tank!*

Regarding the paint i used regular sintetic paint. And didn't painted the bottom, just the back. I used royal blue. It looks awesome, because black was making my tank too dark and blue highlights the color of my fish. I would recommend, before it's too late, to try using vinyl instead. It glues itself if you add some water and detergent. And if you get bored or regret, you can always remove it.


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

I Use Latex Paint, it's easy to get on with a few layers of paint(with a sponge roller) It's also fairly easy to remove if you do wish to change colors.

For the most part i paint the back, however i have painted 2 or 3 tanks on 3 sides but not the bottom, for most part i have substrate as well as foam under the tank so i dont find it necessary to paint the bottom.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I used water based Blue Chiffon color from CIL (i think...). Put two coats on the back and looks amazing.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

damianrosario2000 said:


> Regarding the paint i used regular sintetic paint. And didn't painted the bottom, just the back. I used royal blue. It looks awesome, because black was making my tank too dark and blue highlights the color of my fish. *I would recommend, before it's too late, to try using vinyl instead. It glues itself if you add some water and detergent. And if you get bored or regret, you can always remove it*.


X2 - paint can be a bit of a pain to remove if you decide you want to change it or sell the tank.
I use Vinyl & don`t really need the detergent just plain water, also very easy to remove.
Regards


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Latex- easy to remove should you change your mind.


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

thanks everyone for the advice! i ended up using spray paint as it was cheaper.


----------

